
Google engineer ends push for crypto-only setting in Allo - eigenvector
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/05/incensing-critics-google-engineer-ends-push-for-crypto-only-setting-in-allo/
======
tetrep
It's very dishertening to see people get pushed around by their employers loke
this.

Does censoring the opinions of your employees not count as evil?

